# Wo setzt Ihr Euer Gentoo ein ?

## beejay

Das wir alle hier Gentoo benutzen ist denke ich weitestgehend klar, aber auf was für Geräten wir es einsetzen ist denke ich auch interessant.

----------

## hopfe

Eine Mehrfachauswahl wäre wünschenswert  :Smile: . 

Verwende es auf meine Laptop als allzwecks Betriebssystem, und auf meine Standgerät als Workstation mit einigen Serverdiensten  :Smile: 

----------

## sputnik1969

Bei mir läuft Gentoo als 1.2er auf meinem Router/Datenbankserver, auf dem Router/Internetworkstation meiner Freundin (1.4), meiner Workstation (1.4) und neuerdings auch auf meinem Thinkpad 760XL Laptop (1.4)  :Smile: 

Im Augenbick habe ich nur auf meinem Multimedia/TV/FileServer noch ein Mandrake zu laufen, aber irgendwann werde ich auch das ersetzen...

----------

## bashir

"Ein richtiger Linuxer überspielt alle seine Geräte mit _seinem_ System"

So oder so ähnlich stand das mal im Linux-Magazin.

Ich glaube das trifft's, oder  :Question: 

Meine Geräte:

Laptop (Samsung P10, hoff. bald mit 2.6.x wegen ACPI), Allzweck-PC (Athlon 1GHz, 2x40GB Maxtor, Matrox 450), kleiner "Server" (PIII 700MHz, 80GB WD).

Nur mein Palm läuft noch nicht unter gentoo   :Sad: 

Gruß

bashir

----------

## Beforegod

Setze in Gentoo auf meinem Arbeitsrechner und Zuhause ein.

Auf der ARbeit Programmiere ich, experementiere und test was das Zeugs hält, zuhause dient mein System mehr zum Mp3 Hören, Chatten usw.

Ab und an auch mal Programmieren..  :Wink: 

Aber auf unseren Servern läuft noch RedHat 7.2, wird wahrscheinlich auch so bleiben, denn eine Umstellung auf Gentoo wäre u Zeitintensiv.

----------

## Martini

Hi

1.PC: Pentium III 800, 515MB, 40GB HD

Ist die Workstation, mit der so Allerlei gemacht wird.

2.PC: Celeron 900, 128MB, 40GB, 20GB HD

Das ist der Multimedia-PC mit VDR, der ist nur zum Testen und Multimedia-Talent.

3.PC: Pentium 166 MMX, 160MB, 15GB, 20GB, 40GB HD

Das ist der Fileserver. Kein Witz, Gentoo ab Stage3 mit Bootdisketten  und NFS installiert (CDRom hat der nicht) . Der Rest geht wunderbar mit distcc.  :Smile: 

4.PC: Router, aber leider ohne Gentoo  :Smile:  (Fli4L)

@work läuft auch Gentoo auf Pentium III 650. Ist eigentlich auch nur Test-Maschine.

Martini

----------

## wudmx

auf meinem 1. rechner laeuft gentoo, zum programmieren, webseiten erstellen, testen, chatten.. das volle programme, nur keine spiele!

der 2. rechner laeuft mit suse, weil der nur ne 500 mb platte hat... dient zum testen!

----------

## daemonb

bei mir auf allem was zur auswahl steht, deshalb weiss ich net was ich auswählen soll  :Very Happy: .

DaemonB

----------

## utang

eben ... Ich setze es für alles ein, in erster Linie ist es ein Router mit Samba... mal ist es Webserver mal ist es einfach nur ein kleines mamultimedia maschienchen... und in der n8 wenn alles schläft und ruht ist es ein IDS ...

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay nachdem man beim voten nur einen eintrag machen kann und ich mehrere bräuchte hier meine einsatzgebiete:

privat am notebook als desktop und multimediarechner.

in der firma: proxyserver, mailserver und webserver.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## bernd

Hallo,

als Allzweck-Pc und Router/Server (ftp, webserver)

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe Gentoo zur Zeit zu Hause auf 2 normalen Arbeitsplatz PCs, an denen ich hauptsächlich Programmiere/Chatte/Surfe/Musik höre.

Desweiteren habe ich noch ein Gentoo-Testrechner/Notfallsystem.

Demnächst soll noch mein Router/HTTP/SQL/FTP Rechner von RedHat9.0 auf Gentoo umgebastelt werden.

AUf Arbeit nutze ich einen Gentoo als Testsystem, falls Kunden Probleme mit Linuxdingen haben.

----------

## koba

Privat : 3xGentoo 1.4,Entwicklungsserver,Hauptrechner(Dualboot mit WinXP) und Laptop(Dualboot mit XP)

In der Firma habe ich mit meinem Partner ingesamt 7 Gentoo-Systeme aufgesetzt, die als DNS-,Mail-,Web-,Samba- und Netatalk-Server fungieren. 

Die Server laufen mit diversen HardwareRaid Systemen von ICP-Vortex und 3Ware,Gigabit Ethernet im 24/7 Betrieb seit ca. 1 Jahr stabil.

Auf den kritischen Servern läuft noch Gentoo 1.2, auf den weniger kritischen 1.4rc4. Vorher liefen die Systeme auf diversen SuSE´n 6.4 bis 7.2. 

Ich habe bis jetzt nicht bereut den Umstieg auf Gentoo gemacht zu haben, da die Systeme seit dem Umstieg einfach besser zu warten und zu aktualisieren sind.

gruss koba

----------

## chris4linux

ich hab gentoo als

2 * Server (zu hause und einmal in der schule  :Very Happy:  )

2 * Client auf x86

1 Client auf PPC

und voll ends zu frieden, würde nie wieder freiwillig wechseln  :Smile: 

 - Chris

----------

## hook

ich dual-boote mit meinen winxp bruder, und bin 100% linux schon ein jahr  :Very Happy:  ...ein halbes jahr slackware, und dass andere gentoo

wozu ich gentoo (und linux ingemain) benutze? ...fuer alles, schularbeit (meistens referate und seminar-uebungen fuer die uni), internet, spiele (meistens pleneshift), und so wieter ...ich studiere jura also hab ich keine zeit mehr zum programmieren lernen, aber 'nen kleinen hack kann ich noch immer machen wenn es noetig ist  :Razz:  ...dank gentoo und portage ist dass eher eine ausnahme  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cosmicboy

Bei mir läuft  Gentoo auf zwei Servern im RZ. Demnächst soll auf mein Laptop auch mit Gentoo bestückt werden.

----------

## Sas

ich habs auf meinen schlepptop (also meinem zweitrechner), da kommts halt für alles zum einsatz, was man so treibt... musik, filme, inet, evtl auch ma bürokram oder so... entwicklung im prinzip gar nicht.

----------

## JensZ

Auf meinem "Haupt"-Rechner und auf meinem Laptop, für Router (nur per dsl ins I-Net für den Heimgebrauch) lohnt es find ich nicht, da bastell ich lieber an IpCop oder ähnlichem rum

----------

## tacki

folgende rechner sind bei mir schon auf gentoo assimiliert  :Smile: 

privat:

- mein main-pc mit dem ich eigentlich so ziemlich alles mache

- privater file/mldonkey-server

geschäftlich

- squid/bind/iptables router/firewall.. läuft und läuft und läuft

- "cluster" (ipvs/keepalived) webserver aus 4xP3-1.1GHz

- teststation zum testen für alles

bin hochzufrieden mit gentoo... würde am liebsten noch 2 suse-rechner umstellen aber die sind zu wichtig für die firma

----------

## toskala

zuhause: gentoo auf workstation - gentoo auf gateway

arbeit: gentoo als router, firewall, mailserver

arbeit: gentoo als jukebox

arbeit: gentoo als printserver

alles gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

Zuhause: Gentoo als Server + Gentoo als Workstation (Windows free zone!)

Arbeit: Ersten Gentoo Server nach 1 Monat installiert.  :Smile:  (Sonst nur Windowsschüsseln... noch...  :Wink:  )

----------

## maestro

PC1: 

AMD AthlonXP 2400+

1024 MB RAM PC-133

80 + 40 GB HD

Workstation / Allzweck-Rechner (Gentoo 1.4)

PC2:

Intel Mobile Pentium 3 Coppermine 1000MHz

256 MB RAM

20 GB HD

Allzweck-Rechner / Testsystem (Gentoo 1.4)

PC3:

Dual Intel Pentium 2 350MHz

448 MB RAM

8 + 80 GB HD

Server / Router (Debian 3.0)

so schauts aus.  :Smile: 

mfg

michael

----------

## Extraterrestrial5000

ich habs auf meinem desktop pc. mein laptop wollte es leider nicht, der hat deshalb redhat 8 und mein via-only-mailserver mit 800MHz C3-Proz wollte nicht von Stage 1 und 2. und von Stage 3 hatte ich keine lust. deshalb hat der jetzt ein United Linux.

gentoo laeuft bei mir auf nem wassergekuehlten athlon XP1800 mit 512MB ram und hat vor za. 2 wochen entgueltig das aus fuer microschrott auf meinem system eingelaeutet. (hab hier seit dem zweimal vmware gestartet - 1x zum installen und 1x um festzustellen, dass win2k in der vmware nicht so richtig ueber netz drucken will  :Wink: )

seit ich gentoo das erste mal testweise auf meinem 350MHz PII-testsystem mt Intel BX440 emerged hatte wusste ich, dass ich "mein" system gefunden habe.

----------

